# Bump trolling



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

So I saw a lot of y'all talking about bump trolling hardtails for kings on another thread and have know idea what that means. I searched for it but can't find anything. Anyone want to enlighten me on how to bump troll hardtails?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I believe its just trolling by bumping the boat in and out of gear....basically going as slow as you can. You can't troll live baits nearly as quickly as dead baits or artificials.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. You want to cover water but move slowly enough to allow your baits to appear natural. The higher speeds will also kill a live bait much faster.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! Where would y'all recommend doing this at or is it the normal near the pass, buoys, and wrecks?

Also how do you rig a hardtail for effective bump trolling?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Most tackle shops sell the rigs, basically a short fairly small live bait hook with treble stinger, all on solid wire, the j hook goes in the hard tail's nostril and the stinger just under the skin next to the tail, all this is one 3' wire leader, sometimes with a duster. You want to go really slow, just fast enough to keep your lines straight. The Kings will often come up from underneath and sky rocket 8-10' out of the water. Their plan is to cut the hard tail in half and circle back to eat the parts, your plan is catch the king with the stinger treble.

Great fun, and is the tactic of choice of the folks fishing the SKA.

On the east coast they do it with "bunker" or as we call them over here "pogies".


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! Where would y'all recommend doing this at or is it the normal near the pass, buoys, and wrecks?
> 
> Also how do you rig a hardtail for effective bump trolling?


Edges of the channel, around the buoys, the Mass or any other nearshore wreck. 

Swing by a bait shop and they should have king rigs (wire leader, treble hook and maybe a trailer hook). Stick it in his nose and the stinger back toward his tail.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah I make stinger rigs for when I'm on a wreck and free lining a ballon rig about 75yds behind the boat for passing kings. Just making sure that's what you use. Alright guys I appreciate the info! The biggest king I've ever caught was 38 inches long. I'm ready for one big enough to eat a hardtail!


----------

